# Nebolish Mastiff



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

In doing some dog breed research, I came across this breed that I was not familiar with. dDo any of you dog experts have any information or comments on this breed? For those persons looking for a good family dog that provides protection, should this breed be considered?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

The "breed" was allegedly created in the 60's. Its also claimed to be the rarest mastiff in the world and the most athletic. Both claims are not true. The only registry that registers them is the CKC which recognizes them a Neapolitan mastiff crossed with a English Mastiff. Its the registry of choice for puppy mills and designer mutts. There is no standard for this breed and they have never competed in any type of activity to be called the most athletic. There is only one breeder of this "breed" that I can find on the web. I know I wouldn't line someone else's pocket with my cash buying a hyped up mutt.


----------

